# Sprinklers on Branch Line



## tmurray (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello all,

I'm review and updating a course for our local building officials association and have run into a problem. The test asks what the maximum number of sprinklers per branch line is. The old test said there was a maximum of 8 based on clause 14.5.2.1.1 of NFPA 13-2002. I'm updating the code references and cannot find similar provisions in the 2007. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Trevor


----------



## Frank (Mar 24, 2014)

That would have to be in the pipe schedule system section, hydraulically calculated may have many especially gridded systems  see 22.5.2.1 for the 8 requirement and the exceptions in 2007 NFPA 13


----------



## tmurray (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks frank. I knew the rule, but could not find it.


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2014)

tmurray said:
			
		

> Thanks frank. I knew the rule, but could not find it.


Do you allow new pipe schedule systems up North?


----------



## tmurray (Mar 24, 2014)

I've seen more hydraulic design systems, but we do have some pipe schedule method systems.


----------

